# Looking for Friends in the Cremona/ Bergamo Area.



## Madame Wells

Ciao Tutti,

I'm an 45 year old American, who lives in the Cremona area. I'm married to an Italian and have a 10 year old daughter. I have lived in Italy off and on for the past 15 years. I was wondering if there is anyone in this areas who would like to grab a coffee and build a friendship.


----------



## stef7sa

Hi

We are Dutch expats, living in the Oltrepo Pavese south of Pavia about an hours drive from Cremona, have a look at our website ( search for Villa I Due Padroni Bed & Breakfast Italy) to see if you could like us


----------



## Rider of Rohan

Salve Mme Wells,

Are you still in Cremona? I'm a 38 year old professional just moved to Cremona to study at the luthier school with my husband. If you're still here I'd love to meet you and enjoy coffee and friendship. I'm still learning Italian and how things function here, so you might have to put up with a question or two, especially while we're still in the apartment hunting process! We're in the centro storico.


----------



## Madame Wells

Rider of Rohan said:


> Salve Mme Wells,
> 
> Are you still in Cremona? I'm a 38 year old professional just moved to Cremona to study at the luthier school with my husband. If you're still here I'd love to meet you and enjoy coffee and friendship. I'm still learning Italian and how things function here, so you might have to put up with a question or two, especially while we're still in the apartment hunting process! We're in the centro storico.


Sorry I didn't reply sooner. I don't come on this sight like I use to. Yes, I'm still here.
Just PM me and I would love to meet and have a coffee.


----------

